# ohss - cycle cancelled



## LornaC10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi ladies im here in my hospital be feeling pretty upset and deflated, our treatment  had been going so well but then i fell ill the evening of egg collection, i fainted was sick but the consultant said i should be fine, but things got progressively worse and i was admitted to hospital on Thursday night, im still quite poorly can hardly eat or drink, im to have a scan this afternoon plus im on various meds and iv fluids, needless to say et for sunday has been cancelled so the clinic have frozen 11 out of 12 day 3 embies so in that respect we are very lucky. im just wondering if any of you have experience of ohss and how you dealt with it all?  TIA Lorna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Lorna

Sorry about the OHSS, you must be feeling really rotten 

However, this is not a cancelled cycle as such it's just your transfer has been delayed until your levels settle down again. 

Usually when we talk about cancelled cycles it's when there's a poor response so the clinic decides there's no point going for EC. 

Also some ladies get to EC and then get zero fertilisation. Or the embies stop developing almost immediately 

Fortunately, you DID get to egg collection AND you had 11 embryos of good enough quality to be frozen, so it's not exactly a negative cycle, in fact there's an awful lot to be positive about!

I know it's disappointing not to get to ET but at least you have frozen embies that can be transferred later. And everyone I know who had OHSS went on to have healthy pregnancies, so chin up hon! 

Xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

so sorry for your disappointment....the last ET we had was from a fresh cycle, embryologist said quite unhelpfully that he thought all ETs should be from frozen cycles because your body has had a chance to recover from all the trauma it has been through during d/r then stimms.....think of it this way, you are giving your body the best chance of recovering so its fit and tip top healthy for your babies  

Drink plenty of fluids to flush it out, I was very close to OHSS first cycle and was given this advice xxx Good luck with FET, mine is next month!


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Lorna

sorry to hear you're in hospital with OHSS.  I've had it twice now (early onset as result of EC) but I had had my embryos transferred each time so a bit different to you but totally understand what you're going through medically.  There isn't much you can do to be honest, you're in the best place and it  will be much better for you and your embies if you are fit and healthy when they are transferred back in.  Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of fluids.  I was told to eat a packet of crisps and drink a non fizzy isotonic sports drink every day (until I got better!)

Hope you are feeling better very soon luvvie
  
Luv Janey
xxx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Lorna,
I did my first IVF cycle in Nov. I developed OHSS after  the egg collection and my fresh transfer was cancelled.
To be honest after the nurse explained everything I was glad to have it postponed as I felt awful.
I had my frozen transfer then in January and it is so much easier to get ready for .
I wish you well with your transfer


----------

